# Neues Laptop!!



## TZER (14. Februar 2014)

Hallo Liebe Community 

Ich habe mir vor einen Gaming-Laptop zu kaufen. Zahle maximal 900€. 

Hatte mir schon einen ausgesucht, nur habe ich hier im Forum viele Negative Bewertungen zur SLI gelesen. 
</title> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"> <title>LENOVO IDEAPAD Y500 by: Lenovo - ONE Computer Shop

Könnte ich mit diesem Laptop BF4 auf höchste Auflösung zocken? 
Ist ein Intel i5 für BF4 high Auflösung ausreichend?
Anstatt Intel i7 ein i5 mit einem sehr guten grafikkarte um wenig Geld auszugeben?
Hat ein GTX765m mehr Leistung als der gt650m SLI?
Welchen Gaming-Laptop empfehlt ihr mir?

Im Voraus Vielen Dank


----------



## rammstein_72 (14. Februar 2014)

Also ein SLI mit 2 Mittelklassenkarten würde ich nicht machen. 1. Microruckler und 2. Hitze.
Die GTX 765m ist defenitiv die bessere Karte. Ein I7 wäre für BF4 auch gut aber das wird knapp bei dem Budget.

Schenker XMG A503-4AF (10500847, 4250519916224) im Überblick: Technische Daten, Bilder, Meinungen
MSI GE40-i760M285W7 (001492-SKU8, 4719072316037) im Überblick: Technische Daten, Bilder, Meinungen
Acer Aspire V3-772G-747a8G75Makk (NX.M8SEG.012, 4712196890049) im Überblick: Technische Daten, Bilder, Meinungen

sind die, die ich spontan gefunden habe. Wobei ich das Acer bevorzugen würde. Dann hast du aber immer noch keine SSD, BD Laufwerk oder andere Extras. Wobei beim Acer nur die ganz dünnen SSDs rein gehen im 2. Slot sofern du die Platte weiter benutzen möchtest. Auf höchsten Einstellungen wird aber bei allen nicht gehen ohne die Auflösung zu reduzieren. Wenn du auf höchste Einstellungen zocken möchtest dann musst du zu anderen Kalibern greifen:

http://www.notebook.de/asus-g750jh-t4032h-intel-i7-4700hq-240ghz-16gb-p-60941?atyp=nb


----------



## iTzZent (14. Februar 2014)

Es gibt kein Notebook unter 900Euro, mit dem man BF4 in hohen Details @ FullHD spielen kann... Da musst du schon etwas mehr auf den Tisch legen.

Grundsätzlich gilt:

- Geräte mit SLI sind nicht zu empfehlen.... Mircoruckler, Treiberprobleme, Kompatibilitätsprobleme und natürlich mehr Abwärme und Lautstärke. Des weiteren gibt es kein Optimus, was die Akkulaufzeit belastet
- Geräte mit GTX765M packen aktuelle Spiele in FullHD in niedrigen/mittleren Details. In 1366x768 sind auch hohe bzw maximale Details möglich
- Geräte mit GTX760M sind ähnlich schnell, die Karte ist nur eine mit 150mhz untertaktete GTX765M
- Geräte mit GTX760M und GTX765M sind relativ leicht, aber dafür sehr laut und werden enorm warm.
- eine HD8870M befindet sich leistungstechnisch zwischen der GTX760M und der GTX765M
- kaufe kein Acer mit diesen Grafikkarten. Gerade das V3-772G ist das schlechteste von allen Geräten. Acer hat das Gerät so gebaut, das man nicht an die Heatpipelamellen ran kommt... ein früher Hitzetot ist somit vorprogrammiert
- kaufe keine Geräte unter 15.6" mit "Gaminghardware". Es gibt aktuell kein 13.3" oder 14" Gerät, welches nicht extreme Probleme mit Lautstärke und Abwärme hat... die Geräte sind einfach zu klein und zu dünn...
- ein i5 ist für eine GTX765M ausreichend, um in 1366x768 problemlos spielen zu können. Geräte mit i7 kosten deutlich mehr... meistens kann man aber auch die CPU wechseln, in ca. einem Jahr liegen die i7 Preise bei um die 100Euro, was uns schon die Sandy Bridge Generation gezeigt hat.
- keine Geräte mit AMD APU kaufen (MSI GX60/GX70). Diese besitzen eine extrem schache CPU Leistung, welche gerademal auf ein Niveau des i3-3110M liegt... CPU lastige Spiele laufen nicht oder sehr schlecht... da ist es egal, welche Grafikkarte verbaut ist... im Falle des GX60/GX70 gibt es die Geräte mit extremen HighEnd Karten für unter 900Euro (aktuell mit Radeon R290X bzw HD8970M). 

*mein Tip:*

Barebone: 15,6 High End CLEVO P150EM mit ATi HD7970 wie GTX680M auch mit 3920XM / 3940XM | eBay 
Dieser Barebone besitzt alles ausser CPU, Ram und HDD. Die HD7970M entspricht einer HD8970M mit 50Mhz weniger Kerntakt. Die Preise belaufen sich meistens zwischen 600-700Euro
CPU ca. 100Euro : Intel Core i7-2670QM 2,2 GHz Quad-Core Notebook CPU aus Schenker P501 Clevo P150 | eBay
Diese CPU stammt noch aus der Sandy Bridge Generation. Sie bietet mehr als genug Leistung und ist kaum langsamer wie der i7-3610QM.
RAM ca. 70Euro: Crucial SO-DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3L-1333, CL9 (CT2KIT51264BF1339) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
mehr als ausreichend
HDD ca 40,-: HGST Travelstar 7K750 750GB, SATA 3Gb/s (HTS727575A9E364) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das macht zusamnen unter 900Euro, bei einem Barebonepreis von 650Euro. Da kannst denn noch eine günstige mSATA SSD einbauen und du hast ein perfektes Gamingnotebook !


----------



## rammstein_72 (14. Februar 2014)

Naja ohne Garantie (CPU) wäre auch schlecht mMn. Besser wäre es das Budget aufzustocken und was richtiges komplettes mit Garantie + orentlicher Kühlung zu kaufen. Die Asus Geräte wären am besten. Hab selber einen und er bleibt in allen Lagen ruhig und kühl für ein Gaming Notebook. Und selbst der schafft fast alle neueren Games noch auf 1600X900 - 1920X1080 mit mittleren - hohen Details. Bei Amazon sind ein paar Rückläufer:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listi...?ie=UTF8&condition=used&qid=1392366104&sr=8-2

Bei Notebook.de gibt es manchmal 16GB Ram aktionen. Die bekommst du dann aufs Haus. Dann ne 128GB SSD und du hast ein rundum sorglospacket und musst dich um nichts mehr kümmern.

btw bin ich auch net ein Freund von Acer. Selber schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

Produktsuche Notebooks billiger notebook.de


----------



## iTzZent (14. Februar 2014)

Man muss ja nicht innerhalb der Garantie die CPU wechseln...  

Und es muss auch nicht gleich nen teures Asus sein, denn wenn es da zum Garantiefall kommt, kann man das Gerät auch gleich zu hause lassen.... denn Asus hat den bei weitem schlechtesten Service.

Und beim besten willen.... für 1500Euro bekommt man BEI WEITEM bessere Geräte mit bei weitem mehr Leistung !
MSI GT70 2OD-811FD (001763-SKU32) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
das aktuell beste Gerät für um die 1600Euro. Und was die Kühlung angeht, da kommt das aktuelle GT70 schon recht nahe an die Asus Geräte ran. Es ist der aktuell beste Gamingnotebook Barebone auf dem Markt.

Und wenn es um das beste für das best mögliche Geld gehen soll:
Medion Erazer X7825, Core i7-4700MQ, 8GB RAM, 750GB, 1920x1080 (MD98414/30015832) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Baugleich mit dem GT70. Die GTX770M ist denn natürlich auch deutlich schneller wie die GTX765M.

Und selbst der Clevo Barebone von Ebay ist schon deutlich schneller wie das von dir genannte Asus. Sicher ist der i7-4700MQ schneller, aber wozu ? Die GTX765M bremst doch eh aus...


----------



## rammstein_72 (14. Februar 2014)

Naja Medion mit Asus zu vergleichen ich weis net. Da würde ich bei einer GTX 765m bleiben und Asus holen (zumal du da noch ein BD Laufwerk hast + OS Win8 +17Zoll). Mit MSI habe ich auch leider schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Weis aber net wie das bei den neuen Modellen aussieht.
Was die Kühlleistung betrifft kann ich sagen, dass das MSI (soweit sie das selbe Gehäuse noch verwenden wie zu GTX570m Zeiten) gegen die Asus NBs kein Land sieht (vor allem in der Lautstärke). Auch die Verarbeitung ist viel besser als die beiden Modelle da oben. Die Tastatur fässt sich besser an, das Display macht einen besseren Eindruck (ist subjektiv), das Gehäuse ist stabiler etc. Der Aufpreis ist nicht um sonst. Die MSI haben jedoch gute interne Boxen für Notebooks das muss man denen lassen. 

Wenn irgendwas mit der CPU ist, stehst du bei Ebay da. Auch auf Kulanz darfst du net hoffen. Ich würde Hardware da niemals kaufen schon gar net bei der Kohle. 
Um den Service kümmert sich Amazon oder Notebook.de. Die sind sehr freundlich und Kulant.

Es geht nicht nur um schnell. Das Gesamtpaket muss bei nem Notebook stimmen und da macht man mit Asus + guten Händler wie die 2 genannten nichts falsch.


----------



## iTzZent (14. Februar 2014)

Medion = MSI. Es ist das gleiche Notebook. Und nein, es ist nicht der gleiche Barebone wie damals zur GTX570M Zeiten. Da kam der MS-1761 zum Einsatz, aktuell ist es der MS-1763. Da wurde schon (intern) so einiges verändert... so gibt es nun z.B. Optimus und seit Kepler sind die Temperaturen und die Lautstärke auch runter gegangen... und seit Haswell kommt eine neue Heatpipe zum Einsatz. Siehe hier: Test MSI GT70H-80M4811B Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests



> *Geräuschemissionen*
> 
> Eine  der größten Überraschungen wartet bei der Geräuschentwicklung. Und  nein, keine negative, sondern eine positive, denn das MSI GT70 verhält  sich sowohl im Idle-Betrieb als auch unter Last *ruhiger als die Clevo Barebones* P170SM und P177SM. Das ist besonders erstaunlich, da der 17-Zöller nur einen einzigen Lüfter enthält.
> Während die beiden Gaming-Konkurrenten im  Leerlaufbetrieb mit etwa 36 dB auf sich aufmerksam machen, erreicht das  GT70 lediglich 30-32 dB. Je nach Situation ist das Notebook entweder nur  geringfügig oder fast gar nicht hörbar.
> ...





> *Temperatur*
> 
> Neben  den Geräuschemissionen können auch die Temperaturen überzeugen. So  pendeln sich die Gehäuseoberflächen nach zwei Stunden Idle-Betrieb auf  erfreulich niedrige 23 °C ein. Durchschnittlich 33 °C unter Volllast  sind ebenfalls angenehm, wobei das Chassis im Lüfterbereich bis zu 46 °C  (Oberseite) respektive 49 °C (Unterseite) erzielt. Dank der *kühlen Handballenauflage* (maximal 28 °C) kann man Spiele auch über mehrere Stunden adäquat genießen.
> Obwohl Grafikkarte und Prozessor im Extremfall *bis zu 90 °C*  heiß werden, sind die Hardware-Temperaturen noch einigermaßen  vertretbar. Bei den Festplatten gab der CPUID Hardware Monitor jeweils  knapp 30 °C aus. Kritik müssen wir lediglich am Taktverhalten der  GeForce GTX 780M üben: Während unserer einstündigen Stressphase mit den  Tools Furmark und Prime (unrealistisches Szenario) sank der Chiptakt  temporär auf unter 600 MHz. Das Clevo P177SM Barebone ereilte ein ähnliches Schicksal.
> Alle Messungen wurden mit deaktivierter Cooler-Boost-Technologie durchgeführt.



Diese Werte sind 1:1 beim Medion übertragbar. Es ist das gleiche Gehäuse samt gleichen Kühlsystem... nur halt mit GTX770M.

Und was den Service betrifft... Amazon bzw Notebook.de schicken das auch nur zu Asus... und halten sich aus allem fein raus, wenn es zu Problemen kommt.

Sicherlich sind die Asus Geräte immernoch leiser, aber dafür gleich 500Euro Aufpreis zu verlangen ist schon frech...


----------



## rammstein_72 (14. Februar 2014)

Dann könnte man es mal wieder mit MSI probieren wenn sich was unter der Haube verändert hat. Auch wenn ich bei Medion nicht wirklich ein gutes Gefühl hätte, aber es gibt ja noch bei Amazon 30 Tage Rückgaberecht + enorme Kulanz.
Ich weis nur das ich damals für 300€ mehr das Asus kaufte und keine Probleme mehr hatte. Zugegeben ich bekam ein BD Laufwerk + Asus Vorteile vom letzten Post + 16 GB Ram (MSI bot damals nur 6GB) die ich brauche mit neuerer Keplerkarte. Da sah das ganze noch ein wenig anders aus.

Beim derzetigen Topmodell von Asus bekommt man immerhin wie gesagt die bessere Verabeitung + BD Laufwerk aber 500€ sind viel. Vllt gibts Amazon Rückläufer.

Amazon macht auf die Händler (egal welcher Hersteller) Druck. Auch von Notebook.de habe ich sofort mein Geld wieder bekommen da kannst du dich verlassen. Nie schlechte Erfahrungen mit beiden gemacht. Die Händler leben num mal vom Service. Mit reinem Verkauf von Hardware machst du keine Kohle mehr in der IT. Der Markt ist dahingehend Gedeckt und nur Gamer und Enthusiasten kaufen sich noch regelmäßig Teile.


----------



## Schmocko (14. Februar 2014)

Also ich habe mir vor ca 4 Monaten ein Msi GT70 in der Dragon Edition gekauft. CPU ist ein Core i7 - 3630qm. Graka ist eine geforce gtx675mx mit 4gb. 
Zudem sind 12gb RAM und 2x 64gb ssd's im RAID verbaut. 

Diese Konstellation bietet schon ordentlich Power um so gut wie alles auf max Ultra zu spielen. Ich bin mit der Power zufrieden... 

Das ist die eine Seite der Medaille, kommen wir zu den der anderen. 
Die Verarbeitung könnte auf jeden Fall besser sein... Ich habe mir qualitativ mehr erwartet. 
Wenn ich zocke, wird das Ding teilweise schon sehr heiß... Lüfter ziehen erst ab 90° an. Dies kann man einstellen. 
Man kann die Lüfter auch auf max stellen per Knopfdruck am Laptop, dieser wird dann aber sooo verdammt laut das es nicht lange auszuhalten ist ohne Headset bzw. Heimkinosystem doppelt so laut zu stellen um diesen Lärm nicht mehr zu hören. Dies sollte man aber auf jeden Fall machen wenn man zocken will, da die Temperaturen teilweise um über 25° fallen! 

Einen ganz großen minuspunkt gibt es auch für den Sound von mir. Verbaut ist laut hersteller Angabe ein 2.1 Dynaudio soundsystem. Regulär sind im sountreiber 5.1 boxen eingestellt... Mit dieser Einstellung knarrt der Sound extrem, ob Musik Film oder games... Sporadisch kratzen die boxen so, das man sich schon Sorgen macht. 
Man muss im Treiber auf jeden Fall auf Stereo stellen, aber auch damit ist der Sound nicht toll.. Von einem subwoofer der verbaut sein soll merke ich nichts und auch die boxen sind unter mittelklasse meines Erachtens. Der Sound hat mich am meisten enttäuscht... 

Da ich bei diesem Gerät aber einen Riesen schnapper gemacht habe, kann ich über manche Dinge hinweg sehen, ich würde mir dieses Gerät aber niemals für den normalen Preis kaufen und auch der nächste Laptop wird sicher kein Msi werden.... 
Ich hoffe das ich dem einen oder anderen so ein wenig mit der Kaufentscheidung helfen konnte.


----------



## iTzZent (14. Februar 2014)

Und nicht vergessen.... seit dem Haswell Refresh gibt nen neues Kühlsystem... 

Was den Sound angeht, da wende dich an MSI, wenn die Boxen angeblich "karren". Das GT70 hat mit Abstand das beste Soundsystem verbaut, was es auf dem Markt gibt, und nicht nur Laien sind davon begeistert... 



> Der 17-Zöller erbt eine der wichtigsten Stärken der MSI Gamer, nämlich die *exzellente Soundqualität*.  Das 2.1-System aus dem Hause Dynaudio punktet mit einem recht  ausgewogenen Klang, der alle Tonbereiche anständig zur Geltung kommen  lässt. Vom notebooktypischen Ausfransen bleibt das GT70  weitgehend  verschont.
> Der integrierte *Subwoofer* liefert mithin  den besten Bass, den man aktuell im Notebook-Segment finden kann. Dank  der sehr hohen Maximallaustärke beschallt das GT70 auch größere Räumen  tadellos, wobei der Sound etwas blechern und matschig wird, wenn man es  mit der Einstellung übertreibt.
> Die gute Audioqualität liegt unter anderem an der *Sound-Blaster-Cinema-Technologie*,  welche dem Klang mehr Volumen spendiert und ihn weniger dumpf  erscheinen lässt. Die SBX Pro Studio Option (kommt auch bei den neuen  Clevo Barebones zum Einsatz) sollte immer aktiviert sein.
> Wer keine besonders hohen Ansprüche an den  Sound stellt, kann sich externe Lautsprecher getrost sparen. Selbst die  teuren Geräte von Alienware und Asus schaffen es nicht, das 2.1-System  des GT70 zu übertrumpfen.
> ...


Und gerade der Sound begeistert sämmtliche GT70 User... k.A. was du da falsch gemacht hast. Ich habe selber das gleiche Soundsystem verbaut in meinem Medion X6819 und spreche daher auch aus Erfahrungen. Beim Medion wird aber auf auf "Dolby Home Theater v4" gesetzt, da es keine Lizenzsen für die Soundblaster Technologie gab (Softwaremässig), der Unterschied ist aber kaum zu bemerken.


----------



## TZER (14. Februar 2014)

rammstein_72 schrieb:


> Also ein SLI mit 2 Mittelklassenkarten würde ich nicht machen. 1. Microruckler und 2. Hitze.
> Die GTX 765m ist defenitiv die bessere Karte. Ein I7 wäre für BF4 auch gut aber das wird knapp bei dem Budget.
> 
> Schenker XMG A503-4AF (10500847, 4250519916224) im Überblick: Technische Daten, Bilder, Meinungen
> ...


----------



## iTzZent (14. Februar 2014)

na wenn du RAM und HDD noch liegen hast, würde ich gar nicht lange überlegen ! Echt mal... der Einbau ist Kinderleicht ! Es ist alles logisch und leicht verständlich. Das Gerät hat eine grosse Revisionsklappe, wodrunter sich alles befindet. Viel schrauben musst du da nicht. Hier gleich die passende Videoanleitung:

Clevo P150em disassembling ( CPU+GPU ) - YouTube

Die rechte Heatpipe musst du nicht entfernen... die linke reicht aus, da sich dort die CPU drunter befindet. Dadrüber gleich der Ram und die HDD ist noch unter einer weiteren Revisionsklappe versteckt. der mSATA Slot befindet sich über dem linken Lüfter. 

Dieser Thread wird dir auch sehr behilflich sein: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f270/clevo-p1xxemx-gamer-notebook-2012-a-883745.html

Du kannst denn auch gerne gleich nen Ivy Bridge i7 einbauen, die gehen teilweise auch für recht wenig Geld über den Tisch. 3610qm in Computer-Komponenten & -Teile| eBay
3630qm in Computer-Komponenten & -Teile| eBay
3632qm in Computer-Komponenten & -Teile| eBay

Empfehlen würde ich dir da den i7-3632QM, da dieser bei weitem kühler wie ein 3630QM bleibt, da er nur 35W statt 45W TDP besitzt !

Der Barebone selber geht für ca. 650Euro weg, so gingen die letzen Barebones über den Tisch, beim gleichen Anbieter !


----------



## Revolution (14. Februar 2014)

Wie genau läuft das mit der Garantie aufs Barebone?
Was ist wenn es nicht mehr geht und der Shop fürs Barebone sagt es ist meine Schuld weil ich die CPU,... selber eingebaut habe?

Habe mir auch schon oft überlegt das Barebone, CPU, RAM und Festplatte zu kaufen. Aber irgendwie habe ich bedenken.


----------



## iTzZent (14. Februar 2014)

Wenn durch den Einbau Teile beschädigt werden, verfällt die Garantie. Dies passiert aber nicht, wenn man die Teile so einbau, wie es sein soll. Das gleiche trifft übrigens auch auf Komplettnotebooks zu.

Bedenken braucht man da keine haben. Ggf. einfach mal den Shop kontaktieren und nachfragen.


----------



## Diaflolo97 (14. Februar 2014)

Anstatt hier teilweise sehr ungenaue Einschätzungen von der Leistung der M-GPU's zu lesen, würde ich einfach mal GTX 765M Notebookcheck googlen und feststellen, dass in aktuellen Spielen in 1080p mehr als mittlere Deteils möglich sind.


----------



## iTzZent (14. Februar 2014)

Und anstatt das nur nieder zu schreiben, einfach mal was posten.... damit man selber sehen kann, das es mehr wie mittlere Details @1080p nicht gehen... Es ist sicher alles eine Einstellungssache, aber @ High bzw Ultra gehts nicht... und dadrunter nenne ich das nunmal "mittlere Details".

BF4 ca. 19FPS: Benchmarkcheck: Battlefield 4 - Notebookcheck.com Tests
AC4 Black Flag ca. 18FPS: Benchmarkcheck: Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag - Notebookcheck.com Tests
COD Ghosts: ca. 21FPS: Benchmarkcheck: Call of Duty Ghosts - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Metro Last Light: ca. 18FPS: Metro: Last Light Benchmarked - NotebookCheck.net Reviews

und und und... Man kann sich aber jedes Spiel anpassen, so das es ggf. auch auf hohen Details läuft... z.B. ohne AA. Aber fakt ist, alles auf maximum geht mit einer GTX765M nicht.

Du beziehst dich auf die Liste, welche hier genannt wird: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 765M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ und da stehen bei "hoch" halt "grüne" Ergebnisse... das heist, das es ja flüssig läuft. "hoch" heist bei Notebookcheck 1366x768, alles auf hoch , MSAA x2 und nicht 1080p.

Und hier noch die bekannte Vergleichsliste sämmtlicher mobiler Grafikkarten: http://www.notebookcheck.com/Mobile-Grafikkarten-Benchmarkliste.735.0.html
Platz 64 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 765M
Platz 28 AMD Radeon HD 7970M

Das ist schon ein recht deutlicher Unterschied. Und wenn man bedenkt, das die aktuelle Radeon R290x immernoch auf der alten HD7970M basiert (+50Mhz) , ist dies keine schlechte Karte.


----------



## Diaflolo97 (15. Februar 2014)

Hoch heißt bei Notebookcheck 1080p und Hohe Details. Das schafft die GTX 765M.


----------



## iTzZent (15. Februar 2014)

Junge....  Gleite doch mal mit der Maus über "hoch" und lese vor, was da steht.... bei jedem Spiel ist "hoch" stets 1366x768. Und für den Fall, das du dies nicht hinbekommst, habe ich mal 2 Fotos gemacht...


----------



## Diaflolo97 (15. Februar 2014)

Seltsam, als ich vor einem Jahr wegen der GTx 660M geguckt hatte, wusste ich ganz genau, dass es dort um 1080p und hoch ging.


----------



## iTzZent (15. Februar 2014)

Naja, is nun auch egal. Die Karte packt es einfach nicht und es gibt mit der HD7970M nunmal in der Preisklasse eine bei weitem schnellere Karte... daher brauchen wir hier auch nicht weiter zu disskutieren.


----------



## rammstein_72 (15. Februar 2014)

Mit ein paar Einstellungen hier und da ist high @1080p auch mit ner GTX 660m drinn. Klar 60FPS kann man vergessen auch Sachen wie AC4 werden knapp und maxen ist erst recht net drinn aber die meisten Sachen die ich auf meinem Notebook zocke laufen noch ganz gut. Die GTX 765m ist eine vernünftige Karte keine Frage und damit kann man gut Zocken. Wer Maxen will, sollte sich besser ein Tower zusammenbauen. 

@TZER schade. Wäre ein verdammt gutes Angebot gewesen. Ram und SSD hätte man ja später noch selber nachrüsten können. Fakt ist, ich würde weiter sparen für eine vernünftige Qualität + Service oder gleich ein Tower bauen wenn möglich.
Bevor wir jedoch über selbst zusammen bauen reden, sollten wir Fragen, ob er sich das zu traut. Auch wäre ich wegen der Hitze noch skeptisch. Bei gut gekühlten Gehäusen, bleibt nähmlich CPU+GPU im Boost auch im Sommer. Throtteln ist das nächste.


----------



## TZER (19. Februar 2014)

Kann man bei MSI GP60 den CPU und GPU wechseln?


----------



## iTzZent (20. Februar 2014)

Nur CPU, GPU natürlich nicht. Und die verbaute GPU ist EXTREM schlecht für diese Preisklasse. Das GP60 hat rein gar nichts mit "Gaming" am Hut... die GT740M besitzt nur ein 64Bit Speicherinterface und als VRAM wird auch nur der langsame GDDR3 verwendet.

Des weiteren gibt es auch keinen mSATA  Slot... das Gerät hat keine Daseinsberechtigung ! Zumindest nicht in der Preisklasse und erst recht nicht in der Gamingnotebooksparte...


----------



## destroyer97 (20. Februar 2014)

Ich würde bei solche Sache PC empfehlen, ich glaub es ist viel besser von Leitung her


----------



## Diaflolo97 (20. Februar 2014)

NB = PC. Außerdem sucht der TE nach einem Notebook, also empfiehlt man ihm keinen Tower.


----------

